# Holy crapp



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

'Boraras merah' the Pheonix Rasoba... Stumbled across it... Insane...









Tassled Filefish...

Even more insane.. (though not a barb/cyphrinid or Rasbora) but I thought I'd piggyback that one in


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Stunning.... Those are amazing..


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

Here's a male _Boraras maculata_ of mine...........










The fish is just under an inch in total length.

Martin.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

So thats natural colour?...... Amazing... how many do you have?


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

I've only got one male and a female (which are more orangey-brown). I had more, but they died one by one quite early on. I've had these two survivors for a couple of years now.

Martin.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

That file fish is awesome......hummm wonder if I could breed them LOL. Anyone ever seen one in a store?


----------



## gblackma (Nov 29, 2006)

Wow! Nice fish


----------

